# Squeaker feeding Squeaker



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is the first time I have ever saw this. I have a 31 day old squeaker (no nestmate) that I saw get fed by his father,then jump back into his nestbox,then proceed to jump into the nestbox next to his and actually feed the two 22 day old squeakers (whose father was lost and the mother is raising them alone) the food that the father had just fed him. If I didn't see this for myself I would not have believed it. You never know.
Kurps


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You learn something new everyday about these birds and I have something new to me in my loft at the moment and I will share the story later--not sharing it now--because I need to check something out tomorrow to make sure what I am seeing is really true and then I will get back to the story--but birds are amazing in their own way...c.hert


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing your story if it holds up.....cant say i have seen a squeaker feedding a squeaker either....i guess for me today my "I cant beleive my eyes" story would be our slowest pigeon being our first bird home on a 250 today...he usually comes home the next day or to give him some credit later on in the day several hours after the others....he came out of the sky hit loft and went right in...i was very proud of him and i told him this several times when i went in the loft to welcome him home...anyways  his mate came home 4 min after him so I am guessing she may have been chasing him home **laughs**


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

M Kurps said:


> Here is the first time I have ever saw this. I have a 31 day old squeaker (no nestmate) that I saw get fed by his father,then jump back into his nestbox,then proceed to jump into the nestbox next to his and actually feed the two 22 day old squeakers (whose father was lost and the mother is raising them alone) the food that the father had just fed him. If I didn't see this for myself I would not have believed it. You never know.
> Kurps


Search on paintchips here .. some very great old threads with babies feeding babies. Peaches, Paintchips, and Haiku were the ones I had. Maryjane had another situation .. still .. just go search and read .. some lovely threads.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Airbaby said:


> Looking forward to hearing your story if it holds up.....cant say i have seen a squeaker feedding a squeaker either....i guess for me today my "I cant beleive my eyes" story would be our slowest pigeon being our first bird home on a 250 today...he usually comes home the next day or to give him some credit later on in the day several hours after the others....he came out of the sky hit loft and went right in...i was very proud of him and i told him this several times when i went in the loft to welcome him home...anyways  his mate came home 4 min after him so I am guessing she may have been chasing him home **laughs**


 Congrats to your previously slowest pigeon! Guess it might help the have the little lady on your tailfeathers and moving you along on home!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Something else unusual once observed:

In spring 2006 my rescued-as-a-baby from under a train bridge at 21-23 days of age, and hand-raised male pigeon *Wieteke* had an indoors nest with his feral mate *Mamieke*.

They had a solitary infertile egg in their first nest box on a wardrobe. The two chicks in their second nest box on a different wardrobe died within a day of each other, a couple of days after hatching. 

When they had their third nest box (back on the first wardrobe), Mamieke was flirting and kissing with a dominant male who had a nest in the window across the narrow street. Perhaps she was merely placating him, but Wieteke was sitting on the nest and could probably hear all the goings-on. Wieteke showed symptoms of PMV for a couple of days. He made Mamieke do all the feeding of the two babies for a week or so while he recovered. She was somewhat reluctant, and he tried to chase her out through the open window, but she didn't want to leave. (I posted a lot on these activities at the time). 

When the two squeakers, *Number Three* and *Droplet* (number four) were fully feathered and near ready to leave the nest, Wieteke went through courting rituals and paired with Number Three, who assumed the female position. Number Three looked out for Droplet, and was antagonistic towards his/her mother. Some days later, Number Three paired with Droplet, who assumed the female position.

I suppose it was some form of sex education.

Wieteke and Mamieke raised another pair, in nest number four, on the second wardrobe. Number Three and Droplet were still hanging around, after Wieteke had made a show of chasing them off when the new eggs appeared (or maybe when they had hatched; I don't remember, would have to dig through my notes). Squeakers from nest number four grew to healthy adults.

Landlord eventually put a stop to the nesting when Mamieke had just laid eggs in nest number five.

Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all I can say is wow!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i've had baby ferals do that also! it's so sweet!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Larry Cologne : These birds learn by practice and example and they only have to practice one way with the father in order to learn the other way by using the fathers position as a example when they go on to teach another bird---these are amazing birds. Now I have a situation happening in my loft and I am going right out now to check on it. Last night at dim light time in making sure all the birds where in the loft I found a pipped egg and now I need to check this out and I have all my birds separated--females on one side and males on another side and I always lay plastic eggs down for my females to enjoy their eggs and I found this one pipped egg and there are three birds who I was not sure about their sex and I tested them before I put them in with the females by putting them in with the males where they all assumed the female position and the males chased them all around so for their safety I placed them with the females --one is called: No Tongue and the Second one is: One foot and the Third one is Broken Wing---these are wild birds who I was positive was female and I could not release them to the wild because they were disabled and would not make it so I placed them in the female side of the loft figuring that they could not do the job anyway and that would be a more gentle place for them to be. I might have a mistake baby here (ops) and I am going out to check right now. c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

No ops babies: I knew I could not have missed something---but with these birds--one never knows...Sorry M Kurps for using some of your thread on babies feeding babies....c.hert


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Search on paintchips here .. some very great old threads with babies feeding babies. Peaches, Paintchips, and Haiku were the ones I had. Maryjane had another situation .. still .. just go search and read .. some lovely threads.
> 
> Terry


I'll do that Terry thanks
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

c.hert said:


> No ops babies: I knew I could not have missed something---but with these birds--one never knows...Sorry M Kurps for using some of your thread on babies feeding babies....c.hert


No problem C.Hert.
Kurps


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

M Kurps said:


> Here is the first time I have ever saw this. I have a 31 day old squeaker (no nestmate) that I saw get fed by his father,then jump back into his nestbox,then proceed to jump into the nestbox next to his and actually feed the two 22 day old squeakers (whose father was lost and the mother is raising them alone) the food that the father had just fed him. If I didn't see this for myself I would not have believed it. You never know.
> Kurps


I had the same thing happen.I had a 3 week old squeaker that wasn't being fed enough by the parents,so i decided to put him with another pair that had a month old squeaker.The cock bird started feeding it then the 1 month old squeakerdid the same thing,never seen something like it.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Congrats to your previously slowest pigeon! Guess it might help the have the little lady on your tailfeathers and moving you along on home!
> 
> Terry


He ended up being 3rd club and his mate 11th...beat 4th place by 1 second...but was 7 min out of 1st and 2nd...his best race for sure by far...he is on his to Oklahoma City as we speak for a 400 tomorrow....i dont know how he did in the combine turns out the combine we are in for our shorter races is new this year and has not merged any of the race results from this year yet...kind of frustrating.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> He ended up being 3rd club and his mate 11th...beat 4th place by 1 second...but was 7 min out of 1st and 2nd...his best race for sure by far...he is on his to Oklahoma City as we speak for a 400 tomorrow....i dont know how he did in the combine turns out the combine we are in for our shorter races is new this year and has not merged any of the race results from this year yet...kind of frustrating.


Women are great motivators!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, your memory is amazing! My bird Azzy was around three weeks old when I ended up with three newer babies to hand feed, just a few days old. Later that week I found all three newbies with their crops full of seed! Of course I realized Azzy must have been feeding them, and she was, also preening them and snuggling them. "She" also grew up to be a "he" and has a male mate, so I give them dummy eggs to lay on and they're content with those.


----------

